# Green tea



## sunsational (Apr 28, 2006)

what is the best brand of natural, authentic, chemical, additive free green tea? i bought one at publix called arizona. it has ginseng and honey. is it a good brand? thanks


----------



## Jessica (Apr 29, 2006)

Try visiting a local health food store (perhaps Whole Foods or something similar) or a holistic locally owned pharmacy for some direction.


----------



## sunsational (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks. i ll go to whole foods


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2006)

yeah i like all the teas at whole foods its a little ritual to brew it yourself... great for stress relief


----------

